# Lightroom to Facebook PAGE



## jcdill (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a way to configure the Facebook Publish plugin to publish photos to a Facebook Page (for a business) so that the photos show up automatically on the Page?  The photos I've published via the plugin show up on my wall, but when I view the Page it shows no photos.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 6, 2011)

Not at present. The Lightroom-supplied plugin can only publish to 'personal' pages. 

Jeffrey Friedl's FB plugin can _post_ to Facebook Business pages but not manage a published collection.


----------

